# Getting started in competitive obedience



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

After you have completed a beginner and advanced obedience class (and passed the CGC) where do you go to get your feet wet in competitive obedience? 

How do you start and what should I expect? How do I know if my dog is upto the challenge?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

If I were you, and you really want to compete, I would look into some private instruction. Find someone who has titled dogs with good scores. Class is great but IMO it is not enough to really prep you or the dog for competition, esp. with your first dog.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

+two where are you in NH?? There are some great obedience trainers in Amherst - look into American K9 Country up there. Celeste Meade who is an instructor there is very well known and respected in the obedience world. 

Who knows, maybe I'll see you at a trial someday! 

http://www.americank9country.com/index.html


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

^^^ Good advice from Red.

In the meantime, get yourself a copy of AKC obedience rules. Read it, study it, and know it like the back of your hand. 

You can also research where trials are be held in your area, attend a few as a spectator and see if the sport is right for you and your dog. Don't take your dog with you, go there just to observe. Focus mainly on watching the Novice or Pre-novice classes. This should give you a good indication of where you stand in terms of readiness.

edit: As far as expectations ... expect to be sucked into a vortex of higher learning, tremendous rewards, and absolute fun. Oh, and don't forget to keep your checkbook at the ready.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Pardon the length of this reply, but often seemingly simple questions need the longest answers.



+two said:


> After you have completed a beginner and advanced obedience class (and passed the CGC) where do you go to get your feet wet in competitive obedience?


If you haven't previously titled dogs, i.e, if you are a 'green' beginner, you really do need the services of a good competition trainer. You don't say where you took your classes, but I'm getting the impresion it was NOT at a facility that offered competition obedience training. Because if it did, you would already have a connection to the right type of trainer. 

One place to start would be a local dog club. Most - though not all - of the all-breed and specialty clubs are also obedience clubs, so if you go to their website you will probably find some sort of contact for obedience training. But even better would be to go to a meeting. Explain what you want to do and you'll find no reluctance to let you know about good obedience trainers in your local area. 

An all-breed club generally 'covers' a fairly compact geographic area - such as a single city or county or even smaller. Speciality clubs, which are for single-breeds or breed groups, 'cover' a wider area but if you go to one for your breed, you may find trainers who specialize in your type of dog.

Another possibility is an obedience-only club. There are not as many of those around, and they generally 'cover' a pretty wide area, so you may have to do some travelling to get to one. A lot of them, however, offer their own competition courses, and the trainers are often very good. Many trainers who have their own facilty started as trainers with an obedience club. Again, you can go to the website or go to a club meeting. 

Regardless of how you find him or her, the trainer should have put multiple titles on multiple dogs. You really can't teach it if you haven't done it. 



+two said:


> How do you start and what should I expect?


A lot depend on the specific trainer, of course - they all have a pathway that they like to follow. 

However, you've already got a good basis with your pet training. Most trainers will not start a dog and handler team on competition training until they have a solid foundation in pet training. Of course, they do generally prefer to have done the pet training themselves or under their supervision, but you should get accepted into the competition training with your background. The trainer may suggest a private evaluation session - that's not a bad thing so remain open to that suggestion.

Notice that I said a "dog and handler team". Obedience is a team sport and just like other team sports, all the team members - in this case you and your dog - have a role to play. It's just that one member of THIS team is of a different species.

Usually, you will start off with some sort of attention training. Often it is actually called "Attention for Obedience" or just "Attention", but whatever the name, it is all about training for attention. 

Following that, some trainers will suggest you first try Rally rather than formal obedience, because at least at the beginner level, Rally is usually much less stressful, especially for green teams. But that is down the road. 



+two said:


> How do I know if my dog is upto the challenge?


First you've got to lose that mindset. The question should be "How do I know if BOTH ME AND MY DOG are up to the challenge?" 

And no one can answer that question for you. But you've made a great start on getting the answer.

Finally, let me wish you good luck and I hope to see your names on the OTCH list in a few years.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you ! What great advice. I have picked up a few resources on CO but will definitely get the AKC rule book. 

I am also going to go observe a competition class at American k9 Country. They seem to have a good selection of experienced and titled trainers and customers. Its one thing (for me) for a trainer to have a titled dog but it speaks volumes when a facility can have an array of titled breeds and handlers. ( Ak9c boasts titled bloodhounds (!) as well as BC's and the like) 



MrsBoats said:


> +two where are you in NH?? There are some great obedience trainers in Amherst - look into American K9 Country up there. Celeste Meade who is an instructor there is very well known and respected in the obedience world.
> 
> Who knows, maybe I'll see you at a trial someday!
> 
> http://www.americank9country.com/index.html


I'm in Litchfield, so not too far from Amherst. I really do hope to trial someday! 

Thanks again everyone

Maybe I should have stated this before but the dog I am looking to start CO with is a mixed breed (probably an APBT X). He is also 3.5 years old.

Am I just stupid to start this? 

My expectations are to have a lot of fun and bond with my dog. I want Tyler to get the stimulation he desires and I want to learn more about training and handling.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Just a note on obedience training, it can be great fun for you and your dog and a worthy goal. It's important to go in with your eyes wide open, and a strong commitment about what you are, or are not, willing to do to get a title. Some well-respected and successful trainers will tell you that you can't be successful without leash pops, ear pinches, and sometimes even electricity. Don't believe it. Don't do anything that is going to make you look back on your experience with your dog in the ring and regret how you got there.

Oh, and the obedience rules are available on line. Just go to AKC.org


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Go to the AKC website and search for obedience trials. In the information on the trial, there will be the name of a Trial Chairperson. E-mail them and tell them you want to steward, that you've never done it before but want to get involved trialing. It's a great way to meet competitors, trainers, see how a trial works, and start building your name and reputation. Trials _always_ need more hands, and you'll probably get a free lunch out of it. Plus, it's fun and you get a great seat to see a lot of dogs perform.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I would do come classes designed to get you ready to compete. I would also look into getting the book 'clicker training for obedience' by Morgan Spector.


----------

